# Dog Training specifically around retrieveing live birds.



## JRcolorado (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 7 month old chocolate lab my first dog that I'm training to be a waterfowl retreiver. I've run into some behaviors I don't know how to overcome can anyone help with some pointers. She does great when retrieving bumpers and deadfowl, but when it come to a live bird she just smells and licks the bird. I have tried getting her excited about the bird using just a wing and she will even retrieve that but when I zip tied a wing to the dead fowl that she again loves retrieveing same thing just smells and licks the deadfowl any ideas.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

jealousy works pretty much every time try having a friends dog go after you send your dog and she will pick it up to keep it away from the other dog once shes picked up a couple the problem will probably go away on its own.

everybody will say FF but if you dont know how or haven't done it I would not suggest it.

You should find a good retriever training group and get some coaching and lastly and most importantly buy a training video series and follow the steps recommended. 

good luck with it

Bob


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm no pro but I think a lot of guys would recommend clip-wing pigeons to get him excited about birds. 7 months - just a baby still and if he loves to retrieve I doubt it will last as a problem. Mine didn't want to pick up birds at that age either and I progressed from wrapping wings around a dummy to wrapping a whole skinned pheasant around a dummy and it seemed to work quickly. I would think the jealousy trick would work well too, just keep it fun.


----------



## JRcolorado (Jan 23, 2012)

I wondered about the clipped pigeons either way but I have called a few places in Colorado but was unable to find somewhere that has clipped pigeons. it will take time I just worry shes not birdy and im not looking for a champion dog just a good dog to take hunting so I was really prepared for FF I do plan on getting another dog that will be better trained but I want to learn more first ive been learning some info from fowl dogs. Thanks


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I used to run into chocolates all the time that loved retrieving, but hated picking up a bird. They'd even push a bird in the water rather than pick it up.

Try putting a hot, dead pigeon in the dog's mouth. As soon as she spits it out, throw it by the wing 10' or so and excitedly run after it with her. When she gets there, pick it up and throw it 6' and wildly encourage her.

If she picks it up, next try putting a clip wing IN HER MOUTH. She'll spit it out but every time she does, it will flutter away.
See what happens.

I'll be truthful with you; I hate a dog like this. My feeling is that if a retriever does not want to pick up a bird, it ain't much good for anything.

FF my only make a dog like this worse. Try getting her excited over birds. If you can't, dump her.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Bobm said:


> jealousy works pretty much every time try having a friends dog go after you send your dog and she will pick it up to keep it away from the other dog once shes picked up a couple the problem will probably go away on its own.
> 
> everybody will say FF but if you dont know how or haven't done it I would not suggest it.
> 
> ...


Bob's Idea works almost every time. Give it a try. And at 7 months it's still a baby. it will come


----------

